# Elevating Classical Music & The Violin: My Indiegogo project‏



## catherinethegreat21

*My Repertoire(Violin) Part 1*

*Air from Suite No.3 (on the G string) for violin and piano: Air on G	Bach, Johann Sebastian	Baroque
Arioso for violin and piano: Adagio	Bach, Johann Sebastian	Baroque
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring for violin and piano: Moderato	Bach, Johann Sebastian	Baroque
Sheep May Safely Graze for violin and piano: Moderato	Bach, Johann Sebastian	Baroque
Sonata Op.5 No.12 'La Follia' for violin and piano: Adagio	Corelli, Arcangelo	Baroque
Trumpet Voluntary and Hornpipe for violin and piano: Trumpet Voluntary	Purcell, Henry	Baroque
Devil's Trill Sonata for violin and piano: Larghetto	Tartini, Giuseppe	Baroque
Chaconne for violin and piano: Molto moderato	Vitali, Tommaso Antonio	Baroque
Concerto 'Spring' for violin and piano: Allegro	Vivaldi, Antonio	Baroque
Panis Angelicus for violin and piano: Poco lento	Franck, Cesar	Classical
Praeludium and Allegro for violin and piano: Allegro	Kreisler, Fritz	Classical
Meditation from Thais (New Edition) for violin and piano: Meditation	Massenet, Jules	Classical
Halloween Collections: C.Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre - excerpt	Miscellaneous	Classical
Halloween Collections: M.P.Mussorgsky: A Night On Bald Mountain - excerpt	Miscellaneous	Classical
Other Collections: F.J.Gossec: Gavotte	Miscellaneous	Classical
Patriotic Collections: The Stars and Stripes Forever	Miscellaneous	Classical
Wedding Collections: T.Albinoni: Adagio	Miscellaneous	Classical
Czardas, easy gypsy airs for violin and piano: Czardas	Monti, Vittorio	Classical
Concerto No. 3 in G major K216 for violin and piano: Allegro	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus	Classical
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik for violin and piano: Allegro	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus	Classical
Rondo 'Alla Turca' for violin and piano: Allegretto Alla Turca	Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus	Classical
Concerto op.7 no.2 'La Campanella' for violin and piano: RONDO - Allegretto moderato	Paganini, Nicolo	Classical
Havanaise Op.83 for violin and piano: Allegretto lusinghiero	Saint-Saens, Camille	Classical
The Swan for violin (or flute) and piano: Adagio	Saint-Saens, Camille	Classical
Carmen Fantasy for violin and piano: Moderato	Sarasate, Pablo De	Classical
Zapateado, spanish dance for violin and piano: Zapateado	Sarasate, Pablo De	Classical
Zigeunerweisen, gypsy airs for violin and piano: Zigeunerweisen	Sarasate, Pablo De	Classical
Polonaise Brillante Op.4 for violin and piano: Allegro maestoso	Wieniawski, Henry	Classical
Bumble Boogie	Jack Fina	Jazz
Fur Elise for violin and piano: Poco moto	Beethoven, Ludwig Van	Romantic
Two Romances Op.40-50 for violin and piano: Romance Op.50 in F major	Beethoven, Ludwig Van	Romantic
Sonata No.1 in G major Op.78 for violin and piano: Vivace ma non troppo	Brahms, Johannes	Romantic
Nocturne in C# minor (Posth.) for violin and piano: Lento con grande espressione	Chopin, Frederic	Romantic
Clair de Lune for violin and piano: Andante tramp;egraves expressif - simplified	Debussy, Claude	Romantic
La fille aux cheveux de lin for violin and piano: Molto calmo ed espressivo	Debussy, Claude	Romantic
Reverie for violin and piano: Andantino	Debussy, Claude	Romantic
Romance in F minor Op.11 for violin and piano: Romance	Dvorak, Antonin	Romantic
Salut d' Amour Op.12 for violin and piano: Andantino	Elgar, Edward	Romantic
Valentine Collections: F.Liszt: Nocturne	Miscellaneous	Romantic
Valentine Collections: P.Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Finale	Miscellaneous	Romantic
Vocalise Op.34 No.14 for violin and piano: Lento	Rachmaninoff, Serjeij	Romantic
Ave Maria for violin and piano: Lento assai	Schubert, Franz	Romantic*

All listed by name, composer tempo & Genre


----------



## catherinethegreat21

*Hi,

My name is Catherine Stay I'm in a Wheelchair and I've been playing the violin since I was 19 years old. I am now 26 years old and working on a CD project called The Audition for Violin and Piano.

This project is so I can have materials to get into the Juilliard School and also so I can show off some of my violin repertoire (for example Swan Lake, the Tchaikovsky violin Concerto, Brahms Sonata in G major number one (also called the Rain Sonata), Chopin, Nocturne by Franz Liszt, Vitali's Chaconne and many others.

For this project the violin will be played by me and the piano will be played by Sebastian Wolff(http://sebastianwolff.info/).

(my indiegogo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-audition-for-violin-and-piano--2/x/10207936#/story)

(will someone please let me know if this is in the wrong section? Thanks.)*


----------

